# Dr only test Free T4? Is this Typical?



## Beth76 (Nov 4, 2012)

My Dr. only checked my Free T4 levels. Is this typical? Should a Dr. always check TSH, Free T3 and T4 at the same time? What does just the Free T4 indicate. My level was 0.73 on a 0.59-1.40 level. Does this indicate anything?
Any input appreciated! It was noted as just being "normal" Thanks


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

yes the dr should be testing all three labs in order to see where you stand as far as what free hormones are circulating in your blood. TSH should not be taken into account during treatment. Especially if youre on medications, it helps to see if you need a dosage increase/decrease/or none at all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Beth76 said:


> My Dr. only checked my Free T4 levels. Is this typical? Should a Dr. always check TSH, Free T3 and T4 at the same time? What does just the Free T4 indicate. My level was 0.73 on a 0.59-1.40 level. Does this indicate anything?
> Any input appreciated! It was noted as just being "normal" Thanks


Free T4 as a stand alone, does not reveal much if anything. It could be low because you are converting to fast, it could be low because your thyroid is not putting out enough thyroxine or it could be low w/a pituitary problem and it could be low if you are taking exogenous T3.

Whew! I am sure I left some reasons out!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

What does it mean if it is converting too fast?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> What does it mean if it is converting too fast?


That the person could be hyperthyroid. Only a FREE T3 test would sort that out.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Where in range would free T3 be and would presence of TSI affect it?,


----------

